# NewZealand/Flemish cross



## theburlybiker (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought a trio of New Zealand / Flemish Giant crosses this spring to start raising for meat, or atleast thats what the breeder i bought them from was advertising them as. Just wanted to post a couple pics of my buck and doe and see if everyone agrees with that. I'm just getting started back into rabbits, we raised meat rabbits growing up and thought i'd like to get back into it. The gray buck should be about 10 months old, I have two white does are 7 months old. The only reason i'm second guessing is that there was a bit of a language barrier, but all their rabbits looked healthy and well taken care of so i bought them. BTW, I love this site, i've learned alot on here from reading all the forums and enjoy seeing everyones pics of their rabbits and set ups. Thanks for any input.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

I tried F.G's for a meat rabbit a decade ago and let me tell you, they are pigs. With a not so great feed conversion. I would expect the N.Z. heritage would make a big difference in the economy, maybe this will give you the best of both worlds.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Still sounding more like my older brother from info in this thread...lol.

Wanted to say...the best meat fryers(quickest to weight with a good meat to bone ratio) I've had are our kits from an American Sable X Flemish doe bred to a NZ buck. So as for us hybrid vigor ...a Flemish crossed with a reg size meat breed doe (like your NZXFlem doe)...bred to a reg meat breed buck(like a Cali or NZ). That way you get the meatiness from the Flem, but less of the bone. The Flem cross + Flem cross might still give you to heavy a bone, but it is definitely worth a try to see the ratio. If the bone is still to heavy with this cross....keep a buck from each doe and breed to the opposite mom to see if you get a higher meat than bone ratio.

Good luck to you and welcome to the forum :cowboy:. Great bunch of helpful people here!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

New(to rabbits) here too, I like the look of your buck, we have a solid black one of that cross and 2 NZ does...no kits yet...


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

They all look like they could very well be NZ/Flemish crosses. Nothing about them screams otherwise. The body shape, color, and ear size is consistent with what I would expect.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

The ears tell you that they have a lot of Flemish in them. They look just like my crosses.

My crosses are indeedy somewhat piggish-but the temperament is wonderful. And my full blood Flem buck is the cuddlyist thing ever, but he is a real PIG.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree i'd say they are pretty much what they said they were . now to improve your breeding get a good buck for meat a califorian or new zeland


----------



## Wulfespirit (Jul 17, 2014)

+1 to the other posts. I've done flemish/NZ crosses in the past and your pictured rabbits definitely look about right.


----------



## theburlybiker (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the replys everyone. Nice to know what i'm working with. Arnie & Redneckswife thanks for the advice, i'll have to keep my eyes open for a nz or californian buck.


----------

